
U.S. Navy Asked You to “Hack Our Ship,” Strengthens Cyber Defense - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/03/17/navy-hack-our-ship/
======
droithomme
"a simulated system built ... to resemble fleet systems"

Is hacking against a simulated system that merely "resembles" the original
rather than exactly duplicates it the same as hacking against the actual real
system?

Probably not, and if so, is there much real value to such an exercise.

~~~
vanattab
It's probably the real software control system for the ship they probably just
don't have an actual rail gun at the end of the FireRailGun() function. At
least I hope they don't.

~~~
JamilD
The way they phrase it is suspect though. It's not "the system deployed in a
test environment", it's "a _simulated_ system built ... to _resemble_ fleet
systems""

------
excalibur
Is this the same ship they purchased the super-extended Windows XP support
for?

~~~
solotronics
_cringe_ I hope this is a joke and that they are running something like
OpenBSD.

~~~
DKnoll
It's not a joke.

------
johngalt
I can beat anyone at chess. Just agree to play on my chessboard, with my
rules, and only the pieces I allow you to have.

These sorts of contests are often more about generating marketing material for
the developer than they are about actual pen-testing.

------
wyldfire
I suppose it's interesting that the event was held. But what about an outcome?
Surely a tally of exploits found can't be a secret, can it? Can someone at
least disclose whether it was nonzero?

~~~
vanattab
I am almost certain the details of the specific vulnerabilities would be
classified. You probably had to sign some kind of NDA to even participate if I
had to guess.

